# The Official Kitty Secret Santa Thread 2013!



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

*It's here! I know, the sun has come back out and I've started the dreaded Christmas thread - don't worry, sign up is open into October so if you can't bring yourself to sign up just yet then just remember to come back next month! * 
*
Here's how it's going to work:*

*Who Can Join:* Anyone with 100+ posts as was settled on last year - if you're under that figure and want to sign up, you've got 4 weeks to bump your post count up!

*Deadline:* The last day to sign up for Secret Santa is October 12th, 2013. That gives me the Sunday to start the matching process.

*How To Join:* 
PM with your name and delivery address.

Tell me the amount of cats you wish to give/receive gifts for AND their names. This can be the same amount as the number of cats you have, more than or less. The simple rule is: You will receive back the same amount of gifts that you tell me you wish to send, whatever that amount is.

Please let me know if you are happy to send internationally or if you would prefer not to.

Finally, if you wish to donate a gift to one of our long term rescues/fosters (without receiving a gift in return) as detailed in this thread: http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/325261-secret-santa-2013-fao-fosterers-rescues.html please also state this in your PM.

*Maximum Gift Purchase:* £5. This is not set in stone, more like a guideline. Handmade gifts are often the best ones and occasionally people may include gifts for the slaves too, but this is all at your own discretion.

*What To Do When You Send Your Gift:* PM me and let me know, so I can check you off the list.

*What To Do When You Receive Your Gift:* PM me and let me know, so I can check you off the list. I will also start a received gifts thread nearer the time, so all the info is in one place.

*What To Do When You Open Your Gift:* TAKE PICTURES. And post them here! Again, I will start an opening thread on Christmas morning (unless some are specified to be opened earlier.. ) Pictures make this thing, and everyone gets very happy when they see what awesome stuff was sent out by the wonderful people on this forum.

*Shopping Commences:* From whenever really, but obviously if you're buying specifically for your target you'll have to wait until the 20th October to find out!

*Posting Date:* From the 25th November until 13th December. Post ideally will be sent by recorded delivery, though obviously I can't enforce this. PLEASE use your noggins, if you're sending internationally the sooner you send the better so we don't have upset kitties on Christmas morning.

*Secret Santa Threads:* Taking a leaf out of the dog forums book, if possible please leave starting the main Secret Santa threads to me so that it is less confusing for everyone involved.

*General Rule:* Please don't take part in this if you think you're going to disappear before Christmas or likewise, mess us around. We've never had a MAJOR problem with this in the past, but still. It will save us a lot of grief if we all play nicely!

*Questions/Concerns?* Let me know!

*Happy Secret Santa-ing!*


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

*List of those signed up:*

LouiseH x 5 
Joy84 x 1
pipje x 3
sarahecp x 3
flev x 1
Jiskefet x 3
egyptianreggae x 2
mellowyellow x 2
MollyMilo x 2
Cazzer x 5
Mirx3 x 2
dagny0823 x 4
Lunabuma x 2
lymorelynn x 2
nicolaa123 x 1
MrRustyRead x 1
alixtaylor x 2
Treaclesmum x 3
Lilylass x 2
MoochH x 1
catgeoffrey x 2
merlin12 x 1
jasminex x 2
Hanwombat x 1
oliviarussian x 2
carly87 x 3
Cheryl89 x 1
nightkitten x 4
londongal786 x 2
JordanRose x 1
broccoli x 2
Aurelie x 2
sashski x 2
sharonchilds x 3
Forester x 1
Jesthar x 2
Staysee x 5
ScruffyCat x 1
Jenny1966 x 2
Sophiebee x 1
AtticusRavel x 1
Chillicat x 1
Katina x 3
raggs x 2
gentoo1980 x 5
kimberleyski x 1
moggie14 x 2
Azriel391 x 2
Indiandpuppy x 1
bella2013 x 1
Kittenfostermummy x 2


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

If pictures are a must, looks like I'm out this year.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh, that's not a must! I'm just trying to explain the way it usually works for people who may have never taken part before.. That's all


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I am going to have to get posting to get my post number up to 100. Please excuse any apparently meaningless drivel from me until I get there.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Forester said:


> I am going to have to get posting to get my post number up to 100. Please excuse any apparently meaningless drivel from me until I get there.


Go, go, GO........ 

Secret Santa is so much fun!!!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm going, Jiskefet. 

I am really looking forward to this.

I saw some of the posts and pics relating to the Forum Secret Santa last year when I first found the forum and it looks so much fun.

This is Dylan's first Christmas , well, with me anyway , so I am sure that he is going to love it too.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

only 15 more posts to go! 

This is my first Christmas with my boys too, and their very first Christmas ever!  SO excited!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

This does look fun, think i might get posting too


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Sophiebee said:


> This does look fun, think i might get posting too


You'd better


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I am on my way.

I think that I will pop into the picture gallery now to look at all of those gorgeous pictures. I am sure that there will be loads of adorable kitties which I can't resist posting appreciative comments about.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

keep goingggg!  

so excited to experience this, and for Christmas!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

PM sent Dante :thumbup:


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sent!!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I working on numbers would still like to get Mia one - although she's not with me I'd honestly don't think I could get Archie one & not her too

I will hopefully see her over the Christmas holds (but not the big day itself) ......


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

OK I'm in, for 3 cats


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Pm sent, im in this year as i missed it last year.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

carly87 said:


> If pictures are a must, looks like I'm out this year.


Carly, i will come over with my camera and take the photo's for you, dont worry.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Decided & PM sent - this is great!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Hurray! Let the shopping commence!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, I'm in! Now just have to work out how to PM.

Is anyone actually going to stick to the £5?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Carly, i will come over with my camera and take the photo's for you, dont worry.


YES, please, CC, I'd love to see pics of Carly's beauties enjoying their secret santa.... We see far too little of them as it is.


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Just sent my PM


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

carly87 said:


> Ok, I'm in! Now just have to work out how to PM.
> 
> Is anyone actually going to stick to the £5?


That is totally up to personal discretion...


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Carly - if you let me know on this thread who you want to sign up I can do it that way, then someone who knows your address could PM it across to me?

Can you access PM's at all? Just wondering how to send you your list of 'victims' once they've been chosen


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Dante, I can access them, just can't send the initial one. If you send me a PM I should be able to reply to is.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Ah, I see...
Your system does not give you the location of the button for writing a new pm....


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm in... PM sent!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Spot on, JKF. I'm now in though, as PM is sent! have grouped the tweedles together, Millie and Tia together, and Tango on his own.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I defo want to do this  PM sent x


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I would love to join, hopefully I'll get a job soon so I can. Don't want to mess anybody about if it turns out I can't afford it!


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I am going to be in very shortly. I think I probably need about another 8ish posts. I know that I can do it in time . I am just in a hurry to get to 100 as quickly as possible so that I can start planning what to buy. It must be years since I have looked forward to a Secret Santa so much!


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm in! I'll have three this year!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

You're almost there forester


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm in too  I also missed it last year and am really looking forward to the shopping part. Ive gone for 3 cos 6 is a bit much  so ive gone for the ones that are the most playful  But they will be made to share :lol:


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Mirx3.

I won't be long now. Everyone will be able to breathe a sigh of relief as I will be able to stop posting pointless comments.

I reassure myself that its all in a good cause. I am going to add some extra enjoyment ( hopefully) to both Dylan's and another cat's Christmas.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Go to General chat Forester, there is ALWAYS loads of things to post about in there!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks Mirx3.
Brilliant idea. I hadn't thought of that. Will be back in the Cat Forums once I've reached my goal.


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I would like to join in but not sure if its fair since most of my posts are in dog chat x


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Of course you can as long as you have a feline friend!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

For any of the noobies, the Feline Secret Santa is so much fun! I've done it two years running now. The first time, two years ago, it was a so much fun to receive presents addressed to the kitties . And sending them out, I think the postal worker was convinced I was a crazy cat lady . 

Last year it was about the only thing that made me feel like it was Christmas at all. I was late getting the gifts together because my mother had been very ill, we were stuck in a tiny temporary furnished apartment where squeezing a tree in was out of the question and there was all other manner of stress going on. But I had such fun on the two afternoons I ran out to do the shopping, wrapping and mailing. And the pictures back are the best, to see cats you've never met playing with something you sent---especially for me, since the packages have a long way to travel! I love this tradition!:thumbup1:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

You just reminded me of something I wanted to mention Dagny..

A few members have brought up about only putting cats names on the parcels last year and that there could have been issues collecting them from their local post office, having no proof for said cats name living at your address! I know my local post office don't really check, but it could be an issue for others so could I ask this year that if you want to address to the kitty, please follow it up with C/O their slaves name. Others have supplied work addresses and also would prefer not to have their cats names on the packages, but I will advise you of those specifically when I send you your victims 

Thank you!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Exactly 3 months until Christmas Eve! 

Getting EXCITED


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

ok, I am in!


----------



## Bramblesmum (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it too late to join in?

I've got two feline mistresses.... as well as a dog....


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

This is very exciting  :crazy:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Everything you need to know about signing up is in the first post, I don't think it's too much to ask that you read through that information if you want to join in? Thanks!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Dante said:


> You just reminded me of something I wanted to mention Dagny..
> 
> A few members have brought up about only putting cats names on the parcels last year and that there could have been issues collecting them from their local post office, having no proof for said cats name living at your address! I know my local post office don't really check, but it could be an issue for others so could I ask this year that if you want to address to the kitty, please follow it up with C/O their slaves name. Others have supplied work addresses and also would prefer not to have their cats names on the packages, but I will advise you of those specifically when I send you your victims
> 
> Thank you!


Last year, I missed my parcel and had to go and collect it. It was addressed to 'Sir Spookington SpookyCat' and we had a right laugh! :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

So excited! cannot wait to see who I get


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Indiandpuppy said:


> ok, I am in!


We will need to see your kitty and know a little about him/her, though..... 

(Any excuse for some pics - as if we ever need an excuse to demand pics :biggrin5


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Meet Bagpuss :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

What a cutie!!!!!!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Indiandpuppy, you'll need to PM with the info asked for in the first post if you want to join in


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

I've done all of Mooch's Christmas shopping now - so glad I'll have someone else to buy for 

Actually I have bought one item already for Secret Santa - I know one cat on here that would LOVE it but how random would it be if I got that one.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Signed up and cant wait....extra kitty this year!


Its gonna be Jimmys first christmas with us, pretty sure he's gonna be a terror haha


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

That's given me a good idea for mine - blankets would be lovely and easy to wrap up and post! For them to lie on, I think Jumpy would love some 
That and catnip, of course... 

Gracie, as I mentioned at the start of the thread, just loves feathers and Valerian, as well as Catnip.

Pixie like catnip too, and dangly toys are quite popular with her still being the baby of the bunch! 

Please don't send Jumpy treats or food as there are only certain things he can eat. xx


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh I wish I hadn't said 4 weeks for this, I want to match names up now!

*so impatient*


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Dante said:


> Oh I wish I hadn't said 4 weeks for this, I want to match names up now!
> 
> *so impatient*


I was thinking the samething  LOL

I love Christmas!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

All my Christmas wrapping paper has arrived today  Can't wait to wrap up some nice presents!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

nightkitten said:


> All my Christmas wrapping paper has arrived today  Can't wait to wrap up some nice presents!


    

It's 3 months until Christmas!!
I wouldn't know where I've put it :lol:


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> It's 3 months until Christmas!!
> I wouldn't know where I've put it :lol:


I normally don't either and then order some more :blushing:


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Never done a forum secret santa before....think I'm gonna get posting!!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

LittleOne83 said:


> Never done a forum secret santa before....think I'm gonna get posting!!


You better do! It's so much fun!

The excitement when unwrapping the presents with the cats and then guessing who sent you the lovely gifts is great!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

nightkitten said:


> You better do! It's so much fun!
> 
> The excitement when unwrapping the presents with the cats and then guessing who sent you the lovely gifts is great!


Yes, especially as you keep guessing through the year, although I´m almost 97% sure.


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

How can you tell?! I guess I've been a lurker too long to know who might send what


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a quick note - now that initial interest in this has died down, I will be moving the closing date forward by a week to NEXT Saturday, the 12th October - so names and victims sent out on Sunday 13th October! I figured people might appreciate the extra shopping time etc.

People still trying to get posts up, you've got just over a week to do so. A few members who have expressed interest but still haven't PM'ed me with details, please do so if you wish to be included. Wouldn't want anyone to be disappointed!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yesss! I was hoping it would be moved forward 

Now I am even more excited!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

ok you have now made me think about christmas :hand:


PM sent!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorrrrrryyyyy


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I have bought stuff for this PLUS have thought up two different ways in which to leave clues as to which cat sent the gift, not fully decided though how exactly its all gonna pan out!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> I have bought stuff for this PLUS *have thought up two different ways in which to leave clues as to which cat sent the gift*, not fully decided though how exactly its all gonna pan out!


Ah! Didn't think about that! 
I'm a newbie in this, still have things to learn :001_tongue:

I already bought a little something ... for the Slave


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

A few SS goodies I ordered last week arrived yesterday, getting rather excited now


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> Ah! Didn't think about that!
> I'm a newbie in this, still have things to learn :001_tongue:
> 
> I already bought a little something ... for the Slave


You dont have too leave any clues if you dont want, its a secret santa after all!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Pm sent, im so excited  told loki he would be getting an extra prezzie... He didnt look very interested, ungrateful sod  lol.


----------



## Purple~Haze (Apr 17, 2012)

Just bumping this up... I nearly forgot to sign up 

Have done it now


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Nice to be having some late entries!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Today I found like the most amazing things for the SS.....just gotta find them in the shops! haha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Bumping cos I is excited!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Me too - I'm itching to put names in hats!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Dante said:


> Me too - I'm itching to put names in hats!


You could bring it forward so you do it now?

*smiles so very sweetly*


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

do you know if you are missing anyone from this ? Or has everyone signed up?! I am realllllly excited to see who I get


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

It's only 4 full days that you have to wait, not tooooo bad 

I'm not missing anyone that's PM'ed me, but obviously not EVERYONE is signed up..


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

dante said:


> it's only 4 full days that you have to wait, not tooooo bad :d
> 
> i'm not missing anyone that's pm'ed me, but obviously not everyone is signed up..


4 days too many


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so excited too!!

Mirx3, beautiful siggie!!!I adore Shadow


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

All signed up, pm sent and cant wait . First time Secret Santa :smile5::smile5:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Good to see you back Raggs. Hope you Ozzy and Taffy are all ok.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> Good to see you back Raggs. Hope you Ozzy and Taffy are all ok.


I agree, welcome back xXx


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

AtticusRavel said:


> I'm so excited too!!
> 
> Mirx3, beautiful siggie!!!I adore Shadow


Thank you!

He is a gorgeous boy  so lucky to have him.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

So, who has human birthdays on the 25th DEC? hmy:


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Phew thank goodness I just got in, in time. Dorothy would have been most upset otherwise!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

75 days left peoplessss!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

This is it folks! Your last warning, just over 24 hours left to sign up if you haven't already!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

yesss! 

When will we know who we will be gifting?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sunday - probably early afternoon onwards


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thank you Dante! 

Too excited lol


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Wohoo, finally something exciting is happening this weekend


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Dante said:


> Sunday - probably early afternoon onwards


Do mine earlier yeah? Im off out for the day where I can buy catty stuff XD

pleeeeeeeeeease?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I vote they are all done tomorrow


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> I vote they are all done tomorrow


Yeah, me too!

I dont think you are gonna get any last minute sign ups, so close it tomorrow morning or now *ahem* and do it all tomorrow!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I just sneaked in - yay


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Glad you made it moggie14


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry ladies, I was at work today - that's why I said Sunday! Two more sign ups in that time too.. so worth the wait


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

You are right, definitely needed to wait  

Sorry for the pressure. 

Glad everyone who wanted in has gotten in, no one left out.


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

so gutted i only found this today so gonna have to wait til next year  never gonna get enough posts in time


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

You only need 41 more posts! pah thats nothing! lol

Come to general chat section and post in, any old [email protected] thread and have a convo with me and the others, sure we can make it to 100 before midnight, if you have time


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

i think i have time, OH is on the xboximabob so i'll make it go slow posting loads on the internet lol


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

we'll get you there!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

bella2013 said:


> so gutted i only found this today so gonna have to wait til next year  never gonna get enough posts in time


All you have to do is go to the Photo section and comment "awww, cute/sweet/lovely/beautiful/gorgeous"  <and it's always true anyway >
Only 24 to go


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

what is your paypal do I need to donate anything?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

No paypal as far as I know


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Everything you need to do to sign up is in the first post, as I said weeks ago..


----------



## bella2013 (Aug 29, 2013)

just sneaked in


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I love these last minute entries! I'm going to be so bored once all my PM's are done tomorrow  

Better start planning erm... Secret Easter Bunny?


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

:O should totally do a valentines one! secret admirer  

or maybe I am just crazy :lol:

I'll continue to pm you with random things if you want


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

Dante said:


> I love these last minute entries! I'm going to be so bored once all my PM's are done tomorrow
> 
> Better start planning erm... Secret Easter Bunny?


the pain of all those PMs will kick in...:smilewinkgrin: even with a template....

the wierd bit is between PMs & sending - i felt i should be doing something...:skep:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

It's oooonly 125 PM's... 

I still haven't decided if I'm taking part yet or not though! I want to but I like the surprise too much..


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

You should participate!

You could give someone a 6-8 names to mix up with yours and cover all the details so that you do not know who you are getting so you get surprised as well


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Missed out this year in my inability to make a decision as to whether to enter or not. Oops sorry Lia bad mummy!!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

You can't be left out surely  It's only half hour past midnight!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> You can't be left out surely  It's only half hour past midnight!


I have just PM'd Dante to see if I can squeeeeeeeze in. It is my own fault if I can't though been around but not posting much lately as felt so low energy and in return low mood.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I have just PM'd Dante to see if I can squeeeeeeeze in. It is my own fault if I can't though been around but not posting much lately as felt so low energy and in return low mood.


Hope you get in! fingers crossed!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Hi Mirx3 am hoping I skidded last minute .com into secret santa like rudolph on ice lol !!! Hope u dont mind me asking u as ur stipp up but I think dante pm'd me but I had pop ups blocked and now seems to have disappeared  how can I find it ....... want to browse zp but not sure if in or not


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Hi Mirx3 am hoping I skidded last minute .com into secret santa like rudolph on ice lol !!! Hope u dont mind me asking u as ur stipp up but I think dante pm'd me but I had pop ups blocked and now seems to have disappeared  how can I find it ....... want to browse zp but not sure if in or not


Front page says you are in for 2 kitties 

If you want to see your messages just click at the tip right hand corner where it says private messages. click that and you can view them


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mirx3 said:


> Front page says you are in for 2 kitties
> 
> If you want to see your messages just click at the tip right hand corner where it says private messages. click that and you can view them


Woop woop made it  sorry for shocking typing and for being it dunce ... cant see where it says private messages , thank u Helenx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I have just PM'd Dante to see if I can squeeeeeeeze in. It is my own fault if I can't though been around but not posting much lately as felt so low energy and in return low mood.


Fingers crossed for you KFM, hopefully a little ss shopping will cheer you up


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Woop woop made it  sorry for shocking typing and for being it dunce ... cant see where it says private messages , thank u Helenx


It is at the very top of your page, where it says welcome and your screen name 

Glad you made it!


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Fingers crossed for you KFM, hopefully a little ss shopping will cheer you up


Well after perusing the likes and dislikes thread I have just somehow (not sure how my fingers did it :001_rolleyes: ) purchased a silvervine pillow  I am sure Lee-lee (Lia) cast a spell on me to make my fingers take over my brain!! But then £1.99 really isn't much to pay for her happiness is it!?!?


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im sure Lia will love it 

We can blame joy 84!!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> Well after perusing the likes and dislikes thread I have just somehow (not sure how my fingers did it :001_rolleyes: ) purchased a silvervine pillow  I am sure Lee-lee (Lia) cast a spell on me to make my fingers take over my brain!! But then £1.99 really isn't much to pay for her happiness is it!?!?


:lol: :lol: :lol:

I'm sorry  
I knew posting about it might be dangerous!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Mirx3 said:


> It is at the very top of your page, where it says welcome and your screen name
> 
> Glad you made it!


Found it !!!!! Thank you mirx3 v excited now  helen x


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Sob sob Dante must have gone off to bed as I haven't heard back


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Found it !!!!! Thank you mirx3 v excited now  helen x


Yay 

You're welcome 



Kittenfostermummy said:


> Sob sob Dante must have gone off to bed as I haven't heard back


Don't worry I am sure Dante will notice it before she draws names! stay positive!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im sure Dante can add you, think she was doing it in the afternoon. You might just skid your way in :lol:


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Midnight dramas! :lol: 

KFM is in, panic no more


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

YAY!!!! Thank you Dante xxxxx 

Off to post in the likes and dislikes thread now


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

So Dante, you uh.....started yet?



*paces*


I WANT MY VICTIMS


Please? XD


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

It is like 12 past 12 o'clock, and no pm yet!
Dante, you said early afternoon :hand:

Only kidding :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> It is like 12 past 12 o'clock, and no pm yet!
> Dante, you said early afternoon :hand:
> 
> Only kidding :lol:


True, this is _early_ afternoon


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Just about to draw names after nearly two hours of writing them all up and doing my lists!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Dante said:


> Just about to draw names after nearly two hours of writing them all up and doing my lists!


Whoop!!!

Altho now im going out and i wanted my victims before then so I could write lists of what to buy booo you  haha

No though, thank you!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it
I'm about to lose control and I think I like it
I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it
And I know, I know, I know, I know
I know I want you, want you


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it
> I'm about to lose control and I think I like it
> I'm so excited, and I just can't hide it
> And I know, I know, I know, I know
> I know I want you, want you


:lol: You nutter


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Heeeeere we go...!! See you on the other side!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Woohoo! :thumbup:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh  I have to admit that I'm not a huge fan of Christmas BUT I am really, really looking forward to this!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I just got my pm!
I'm so happy about the result :lol:


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Got my PM


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Still waiting for mine


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Well, I got 2 pm's  



Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh  I have to admit that I'm not a huge fan of Christmas BUT I am really, really looking forward to this!


I'm not either, but I always look forward to SS it's so much fun


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, i bet im last....:lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I'l be last! haha


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Refresh


Refresh


Refresh


Nope, still nothing


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Poor Dante, i bet her fingers need a rest..:lol:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Have mine :thumbup:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Got mine too! 

Thank you, Dante! think you deserve a glass of wine after all that lol


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I got excited just now seeing that my number of notifications had just gone up by one. I was sure that it had to be my Secret Santa PM. Sadly, no. I've just made another post and forgotten about it.

Still watching..........


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Ah ha! Dante is the best Christmas Fairy xxx


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Got mine


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Got mine too!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Got mine too!
> 
> Thank you, Dante! think you deserve a glass of wine after all that lol


I hope someone is cooking her a lovely dinner..:biggrin5:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yayyyyy I got mine! So happy with it, thanks Dante   xx


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Still waiting.... I remember the year I did the SS here it almost killed me lol and the PM's and hard work don't stop here!!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Got mine and I'm very happy! Thanks Dante :thumbup:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Got mine too...very disappointed!! :lol: :lol:
Only kidding..cools cats to send ss to


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got mine 


Off to trawl the likes and dislikes thread to see what they both want!!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Got mine!!!!



Last year I kinda thought 'I gotta buy 4 toys, then i'll match it to the cat' so I did....this year im considering each cat as a complete individual and will come up with a special list for each one


I LOVE CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Got mine, off to investigate. I wonder who got Merlin


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

still waiting x


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Ooooooh, I'm excited now! What a lovely little puss I have to buy for :001_wub:


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

JordanRose said:


> Ooooooh, I'm excited now! What a lovely little puss I have to buy for :001_wub:


Me too yay lol xx


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

Got mine too, thanks Dante.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Happy shopping everyone!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Aaaand done - 4 hours later, I'm starting to go cross eyed! 

Bleeeeeeurgh.. 

Happy shopping people!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Thank you Dante!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Just out of curiosity... how many cats were signed up for ss?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Mirx3 said:


> Just out of curiosity... how many cats were signed up for ss?


108 + 19 donations for rescues


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wow! 

You need to treat yourself now for doing all that hard work.

I hope you included yourself in all the fun though.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you Dante  Big glass of vino for you and well deserved


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ho ho ho , got mine of to scour likes and dislikes thread and start prepping for stocking  thankyou Dante


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I know my likes and dislikes for all now, written down in a book! haha

So gonna do a little online shopping!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Dante said:


> Aaaand done - 4 hours later, I'm starting to go cross eyed!
> 
> Bleeeeeeurgh..
> 
> Happy shopping people!


Well done you, thank you x


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Dante said:


> Aaaand done - 4 hours later, I'm starting to go cross eyed!
> 
> Bleeeeeeurgh..
> 
> Happy shopping people!


A big yeahhhh well done for Dante.


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

Got mine (sorry fell back to sleep!!) yay looking forward to this  off to prowl the likes and dislikes thread


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im awful, when it comes to shopping im so indecisive exspecially cos im gonna be going to an awesome pet store [not [email protected] a local one] in the next few days, so I should wait til then....but im zooplussing, amazoning, ebaying etc

Also, if any PF'er makes stuff and would like extra money for christmas, get in touch, I may use your services! haha BUT I will not tell you what cat its for, all i'll tell you is what I want just incase its your cat or even if its not, I still wont! haha


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I love all mine and am especially excited about my rescues


----------



## ScruffyCat (Jun 7, 2013)

Got mine. A big round of applause to Dante for sorting this out for everyone xxx

So excited for Christmas this year I can't wait! We have had a strange year this year, so extra celebrations and enjoying the company of loved ones is in order!


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Got mine thanks Dante! My person hasn't written in the likes or dislikes though. So it might have to be a surprise anything goes! 

Exciting!


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Got mine!! Ooh it's Christmas now!! 

Love it


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

carly87 said:


> Ok, I'm in! Now just have to work out how to PM.
> 
> Is anyone actually going to stick to the £5?


I am. I thought when I entered I would be sending to someone who had five cats but it's five different people so unforatuanly can't afford more than £5 per cat.

I'm gonna feel so bad if the people who've sent my cats there gifts spend far more on mine now. I don't mind spending a fiver as can afford just with royal mails p&p prices keep going up... Hopfully I can the parcels as small packets.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I thought it was going to be that way, too.

Not a complaint  just saying that's what I thought when I read over it.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I didn't think it was that confusing, sorry - the explaining post says it is done cat for cat, therefore if you told me it was for 2.. or 5.. or 10 cats, that's how many you would also have to send to/receive from. 

People who have numerous cats that didn't want to send that many gifts have grouped them together for a joint gift - and stated so in their initial PM.

Just as I thought it was running all too smoothly...


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I never stick to budget haha I didnt last year.

OK, so im far from well off, but i like to spoil my cats and others, this is only once a year....ok so I wont spent like 20 odd quid on a cat, but I wont grumble if its around a tenner per cat and im doing 5.

I woulda grouped them, but I dont mind spending money 5 times cos i'd like each of ours to get an individual gift, so im happy to give out to 5 cats and spend what I like....if its a fiver then it is....if its a tenner thats fine too!

For me, I like to see/read the reaction the other side and know [hopefully] that the cat/slave like the gifts and thats all that matters!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Dante said:


> I didn't think it was that confusing, sorry - the explaining post says it is done cat for cat, therefore if you told me it was for 2.. or 5.. or 10 cats, that's how many you would also have to send to/receive from.
> 
> People who have numerous cats that didn't want to send that many gifts have grouped them together for a joint gift - and stated so in their initial PM.
> 
> Just as I thought it was running all too smoothly...


Don't think it could work any other way as you could never be sure there'll be enough people with the exact same number of cats to match up ...

It is a shame that p&p will cost more than the gifts, but honestly I don't think you should worry gentoo1980, it's not about the money, it's about the thought that goes into the pressies


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Am I the only one seeing joy84 liked Staysee's post twice? :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Am I the only one seeing joy84 liked Staysee's post twice? :lol:


Really?!
I can see I like it, you like it and [ARG:4UNDEFINED] likes it too :lol:


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah, I took a screenshot 

See? :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> Yeah, I took a screenshot
> 
> See? :lol:


:lol: That's so funny!


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

I wish I was buying for you two instead of the cats. You both seem really easily amused


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I am lol

but then so are both of my boys lol they'll play with anything. 

caught shadow picking up a plug for the wall repeatedly lol


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you Dante! 
Geoffrey and Ruxpin are very excited! 
I've checked the likes page and have a few sneaky ideas! 
I didn't stick to budget last year and know I won't this year but never mind!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Ok. Before I hit the gym I am going SS hunting and if im out of the gym in time and havent got it all then I'll walk too pets at home before coming home


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Ok. Before I hit the gym I am going SS hunting and if im out of the gym in time and havent got it all then I'll walk too pets at home before coming home


You do realise there is quite a bit of time before it all needs to be bought, packed and sent off, don't you? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Mirx3 said:


> Am I the only one seeing joy84 liked Staysee's post twice? :lol:


I saw it, thought it was just me! XD


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> You do realise there is quite a bit of time before it all needs to be bought, packed and sent off, don't you? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yup! haha

I love christmas, I love secret santa, I love planning!

Last year I had bought it all within a week!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Bought all the toys!


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm just as organised, I have everything boxed and wrapped by the time November hits. Once my tree is up I put all presents underneath and distribute accordingly :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Bought all the toys!





Cheryl89 said:


> I'm just as organised, I have everything boxed and wrapped by the time November hits. Once my tree is up I put all presents underneath and distribute accordingly :lol:


:lol: :lol: :lol:

You two are nutters :crazy:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

When I said I had bought all the toys. I lied..... XD


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Staysee said:


> When I said I had bought all the toys. I lied..... XD


 That makes you an even bigger nutcase :cornut:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> That makes you an even bigger nutcase :cornut:


Thanks haha even had my mum helping me

"this cat likes catnip...."
"what about this then?"
"ok and this cat loves feathers and catnip"

You can guess how it went, musta spent a good 20mins going through the toys, not that any recipients should be made to feel....um cant think of the right thing to say haha but made to feel anything, cos I do this for anyone and everyone....im not a quick buy person, when it comes to gifts i take aslong as i need


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Yikes you guys are waaaay too organised :laugh:
I haven't even checked the likes/dislikes thread, doh - best do that now 
Em


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

They'll have them wrapped and under the tree next


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> They'll have them wrapped and under the tree next


I dont wrap until nearer sending time!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I've ordered a few bits today based on my recipients' likes! Excited! If I'm like last year I'll have my packages ready by November!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Staysee said:


> I dont wrap until nearer sending time!


I always leave wrapping until the last minute 



catgeoffrey said:


> I've ordered a few bits today based on my recipients' likes! Excited! If I'm like last year I'll have my packages ready by November!


I've ordered a couple of things today for the kitties and slaves  hoping to do some more later.


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

My boss is picking up an order I've had sent to our New York office 
I got very funny looks from him when I explained what was in the package ... just in case customs stop him


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

MoochH said:


> My boss is picking up an order I've had sent to our New York office
> I got very funny looks from him when I explained what was in the package ... just in case customs stop him


I'm guessing there are kitty drugs in it :lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

A few more goodies have arrived today, including some lovely wrapping paper 

Getting more excited now


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I am awaiting a few deliveries and have got a couple of things already and then I am almost done! I LOVE SS why it took me so long to ask to join this year I have no idea!?!?!?


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I am awaiting a few deliveries and have got a couple of things already and then I am almost done! I LOVE SS why it took me so long to ask to join this year I have no idea!?!?!?


I must admit, I'm very nearly finished as well! Just one thing in particular to pick up at the Supreme and then if I see anything else that I 'must have' then I'll grab those as well. Everything is arriving by post and should be here soon-ish!!! It has been very exciting though!! I'll need to remember to wrap well in advance though as last year it was a bit of a last-minute job!! :blushing:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Ive just been reading through last years SS, im so glad ive taken part this year...Its really good fun


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I LOVE wrapping I can't wait for that bit!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Kittenfostermummy said:


> I LOVE wrapping I can't wait for that bit!!!


Now that's the bit I don't really enjoy  because I'm useless at wrapping!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Have ordered my first gifts for the ss...
One of mine hasn't posted any likes/dislikes so i will have to get my thinking cap on


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> Have ordered my first gifts for the ss...
> One of mine hasn't posted any likes/dislikes so i will have to get my thinking cap on


One of mine hasn't either!

Thinking cap on


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine posted likes/dislikes but ir didn´t really help me much


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

I went bl00dy mad, but bought all my secret santas and rescue santas! 

Didn't quite stick to bugdet but it's your own faults for having such cute furr-babies! 

xx


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I've had a few deliveries this week so will be getting my parcels together over the weekend I think... well almost - last delivery comes next week I think! Exciting! Didn't stick to budget last year and clearly haven't this year either!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I've done a lot of shopping 


Have had to hide it all on top of the wardrobe as my two looked at me in total disgust that the parcels weren't for them!!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> I've done a lot of shopping
> 
> Have had to hide it all on top of the wardrobe as my two looked at me in total disgust that the parcels weren't for them!!


I had this the other day - they knew there was something fun in the box but I've had to put it in the wardrobe so they can't destroy it first!  I had to give them Dreamies to make up for it though!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Funny how budgets seem to fly out of the window where cats are concerned!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Funny how budgets seem to fly out of the window where cats are concerned!


There was a budget? :crazy:

I must of missed that bit :aureola:

:lol:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Jenny1966 said:


> There was a budget? :crazy:
> 
> I must of missed that bit :aureola:
> 
> :lol:


I keep seeing things and thinking .... "ohhhhh xxxx would like that" .... then 1/2 hour later "ohhhhh xxxxx would like that even more"

I can't find the "likes & dislikes" thread


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> I keep seeing things and thinking .... "ohhhhh xxxx would like that" .... then 1/2 hour later "ohhhhh xxxxx would like that even more"
> 
> I can't find the "likes & dislikes" thread


Here it is


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ahhhhh fabby! 

Think I've decided (well for now anyway!) ...... 

Just waiting to payday and 

HO HO HO


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I may.....or may not be wrapping gifts tonight.....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I am sooooo tempted to buy now  but worried I'll see something else better once I've got them

Also know Archie & Mia will like them too so want to get them for them too


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Funny how budgets seem to fly out of the window where cats are concerned!


The cats i have are sooo gorgeous, without giving too much away...3 very handsome boys :001_wub:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

I just sooooooo want a 2nd opinion before finally buying - just someone to read the likes / dislikes of the very lovely cats we've got and go "ooooohhhhhh they'll love that"

*sigh*

I'm so bad at making decisions


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> I just sooooooo want a 2nd opinion before finally buying - just someone to read the likes / dislikes of the very lovely cats we've got and go "ooooohhhhhh they'll love that"
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I'm so bad at making decisions


If im not one of your victims, i'll happily help!

Just PM me and no one will know, promise i will not telll a soul!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> There was a budget? :crazy:
> 
> I must of missed that bit :aureola:
> 
> :lol:


Hehe, my kids were like...Mum you and those b****y cats! They will have more than us :lol:


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Lilylass said:


> I just sooooooo want a 2nd opinion before finally buying - just someone to read the likes / dislikes of the very lovely cats we've got and go "ooooohhhhhh they'll love that"
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> I'm so bad at making decisions


They will love whatever you get, im sure


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Well I have wrapped all the cats presents and addressed the envelopes!


P.S if you can get to Asda, thier large padded envelopes are only £1 for a pack of 2, ideal for secret santa, well it depends on the size of the items haha but it gives you the freedom to fill it or just fold it in half!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I've decided what I'm getting for my SS  Also waiting for pay day...


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Well .... that's it .... I've done it .... all ordered 

Ohhhh and, yes, I *did* change my mind (yet again) from what I was going to buy yesterday .....

Can't change it now


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jenny1966 said:


> Have had to hide it all on top of the wardrobe as my two looked at me in total disgust that the parcels weren't for them!!


I am SHOCKED!!! :yikes: You mean you bought other cats stuff and didn't throw a second item in for your two??!! Everything I've bought I've bought in at least twos... so that my lot can have some!!!! :001_tt2:

(They are currently fighting over a certain smelly gift right this moment!!!! :lol


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I have an idea for one of my cats as many moons ago something may have been mentioned in a thread but I'm not sure if they ever got it or not......hrm....


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Lilylass said:


> Well .... that's it .... I've done it .... all ordered
> 
> Ohhhh and, yes, I *did* change my mind (yet again) from what I was going to buy yesterday .....
> 
> Can't change it now


Well, if you change your mind you can always lie to yourself that those things you bought are for Archie and Mia's presents and you can buy SS again :lol:


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

I haven't bought anything yet as the person I got hasn't posted any info so if you haven't, please do so or your cats might get rubbish haha 

Since it's still early and no one likes to wait months to open a present, I plan on sending the gift first week of December which means I have lots of time to prepare. Will be fun shopping!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

pipje said:


> I haven't bought anything yet as the person I got hasn't posted any info so if you haven't, please do so or your cats might get rubbish haha
> 
> Since it's still early and no one likes to wait months to open a present, I plan on sending the gift first week of December which means I have lots of time to prepare. Will be fun shopping!


It might be worth sending a PM to Dante and asking her to give them a little nudge and then delete this post. Hoping, of course, that they haven't already read this


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Joy84 said:


> Well, if you change your mind you can always lie to yourself that those things you bought are for Archie and Mia's presents and you can buy SS again :lol:


Arrrrgggghhhh!

(I have to say there was already duplicates of stuff that sneaked in for them!)


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Still wondering wether or not too leave clues....as last years, considering I have all J cats, I was easy to guess....plus the very similar handmade cards were a give away! haha

So now wondering am I mean and leave no clue, or give myself away? haha


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

pipje said:


> I haven't bought anything yet as the person I got hasn't posted any info so if you haven't, please do so or your cats might get rubbish haha
> 
> Since it's still early and no one likes to wait months to open a present, I plan on sending the gift first week of December which means I have lots of time to prepare. Will be fun shopping!


Yes they have - are you checking the right thread?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/326991-secret-santa-2013-likes-dislikes.html


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Still wondering wether or not too leave clues....as last years, considering I have all J cats, I was easy to guess....plus the very similar handmade cards were a give away! haha
> 
> So now wondering am I mean and leave no clue, or give myself away? haha


This is the first time I've done it - did everyone end telling who they got gifts for?


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

Last year I had 3 cats signed up. I know who 2 of them were from but I still don't know the 3rd one. A shame as this person sent lovely presents and I would have loved to thank them personally.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> This is the first time I've done it - did everyone end telling who they got gifts for?


I was planning to leave a clue! This is my first time too so don't really know the correct etiquette although I remember a thread from last year with people trying to identify their SS from clues!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

I worked out 3 of mine last year, still unsure about the last one though.. I liked the secretness, so left really rubbish clues in the ones I sent


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm planning on putting a photo of Luna in my presents so they know which kitty it's from!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I gave myself away last year but might just do clues this year... thinking cap on time I think!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I have one more thing to buy....5 times! haha

Then its packed up and ready to go, cant we bring the sending date forward a week? Specially for anyone sending out of thier country, cos last year [I re-read last years haha] overseas parcels took a long long time, so if we give extra time to send then maybe it'll help?


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

You can send when you like to be honest - I don't really see what difference it makes, apart from the last date. 

Just PM when you do please - same as when you receive


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Obviously on second thoughts, maybe wait a while seeing as you just announced you wanted to send... Would be a bit obvious!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Dante said:


> Obviously on second thoughts, maybe wait a while seeing as you just announced you wanted to send... Would be a bit obvious!


Well I cant send yet as one thing im left to buy is yet to come in the shops!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Im so excited, i have started shopping for mine but still have to buy more.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I might have just been out at lunch and bought a little present for each of the slaves I'm sending to...! and I've bought my postage boxes so I can start filling them up!


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

I've brought mine yay! Apart from a little slave pressie which I will purchase this week. 

Dorothy will have to share her's now Martha is here, I'm sure she won't mind!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I had to "test" one toy out on my lot...They loved it so thats a bonus


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> I had to "test" one toy out on my lot...They loved it so thats a bonus


I kinda did the same....one of the cats was in my room as I was wrapping for actually HIS victim [I have 4 he's, so that wont be any clue haha] and he tried to take it off me, so I think it was ok!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

kimberleyski said:


> I've brought mine yay! Apart from a little slave pressie which I will purchase this week.
> 
> Dorothy will have to share her's now Martha is here, I'm sure she won't mind!


Well whoever has Dorothy, lets hope they put an extra something in for Martha, if it was me I would....wish it was me!

I am more then happy with who I got though


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Well whoever has Dorothy, lets hope they put an extra something in for Martha, if it was me I would....wish it was me!
> 
> I am more then happy with who I got though


Awww no I wouldn't expect anyone to do that. Dorothy will just have to share. At least if there are treats in there Martha will get them anyway as Dorothy isn't too interested in food.

I can't wait to send mine off! It's so exciting - I'm right in thinking there wasn't a budget aren't I!? Ha ha


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

kimberleyski said:


> Awww no I wouldn't expect anyone to do that. Dorothy will just have to share. At least if there are treats in there Martha will get them anyway as Dorothy isn't too interested in food.
> 
> I can't wait to send mine off! It's so exciting - I'm right in thinking there wasn't a budget aren't I!? Ha ha


People did it for someone last year I believe who got another cat after secret santa shut, so you never know!

Budget? What budget???? Ahem....


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Has anyone else google earthed thier victims? XD


----------



## kimberleyski (Nov 7, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Has anyone else google earthed thier victims? XD


Ha ha no but I'm about to now you've suggested it!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Its quite cool really, nice too see where people live


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Slaves presents have arrived 


Also just ordered (yes I know I'm waaaaaaaaaay over budget :lol a really great way to let my recipients know who their secret santa is :ihih:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Officially wrapped everything.....that i've bought so far! haha

I have two lots of things left to buy....one more for the cats and something for the slaves, but gonna have to wait til the christmas stuff hits the shops [and payday] to get what I need!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Budget? Mmmmmmmmm

Well if I stopped changing my mind 

Slaves I'm finding harder


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Budget? Mmmmmmmmm
> 
> Well if I stopped changing my mind
> 
> Slaves I'm finding harder


There was a slaves thread.....but if you got me, i dont want chocolate cos im on weight watchers. No sweets, spend it on the cats!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Waiting for one more thing to be delivered, should be here today and I'm done :thumbup: 

I will try to do the wrapping over the weekend if the boys will let me 

I wish I was this organised with family Christmas pressies, but the cats have to come first


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Staysee said:


> Has anyone else google earthed thier victims? XD


Ive just done this  very interesting....  im nearly done with ss shopping now too! Wish i could afford to spend more though as seen loads more id like to buy, sucks being poor lol!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> I wish I was this organised with family Christmas pressies, but the cats have to come first


Think I'm done too  loads of bits to parcel up

Funny as the girls were talking at work today about their christmas shopping (they know how useless I usually am) and they were all "I've started and got ....." etc and I jumped in "well I've started too" - every head (in my team lol) swung round ..... "really?" .... "yup! I've got the cats from the forum's secret santa pressies" there was a few :laugh::laugh:

I ended up giving one of Mia's pressies to her last night (as feeling a bit sorry for her in the room by herself and wanted a great toy to play with) and .... OMG I don't think I've ever seen her go so nuts over something before :thumbsup: ..... guess what - both the darlings I'm buying for (and Archie too!) have also got one 



Sophiebee said:


> Ive just done this  very interesting....  im nearly done with ss shopping now too! Wish i could afford to spend more though as seen loads more id like to buy, sucks being poor lol!


Me too Sophie - but sure everything will be very much liked and appreciated

(had a horrible shock today when I went for a filling to be told it was "iffy" if it would take - for my whole tooth to disintegrate when he tried to do it = crown :yikes: just before Christmas! Good job I've stocked up on food / litter for a while!)


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

:yikes: How eager are you lot?!! 

I've not even started  Although, I almost have the slave's pressie ready :thumbsup:


----------



## Chillicat (Jan 14, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> :yikes: How eager are you lot?!!
> 
> I've not even started  Although, I almost have the slave's pressie ready :thumbsup:


I am so glad I am not the only one, I was starting to feel very disorganised with everyone talking about wrapping it all up


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Phew, I've not even started yet  Glad I am not the only one!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

moggie14 said:


> Phew, I've not even started yet  Glad I am not the only one!


Me too !!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Hubby let the cats into the spare room, and now I'm 3 packets of Dreamies down. This happens every year :thumbdown:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I started on the kitty pressie yesterday 
Am far from finishing tho :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm all finished.... My orders arrived from Etsy from US in record time!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## londongal796 (Oct 7, 2011)

All finished shopping and everything is wrapped now too!!!! I am so proud of myself!!!! :thumbup: (And excited!!!!)


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

It's fun isn't it 

I sorted the *bits and pieces* out last night ... ready to wrap


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

I've still not done a thing!

I am so bad at Christmas lol I haven't even bought anything for us or our boys or our tree or even wrapping paper 

think I will start soon though, make sure I get everything right for the kitties


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I just have one thing to buy, slave gifts but having to wait for christmas to hit the right shops


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

OK, got the slaves gifts!


Not strictly christmassy, but it caught my eyes....so now too wrap and then I can send, but I dont wanna be the first too send!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Staysee said:


> OK, got the slaves gifts!
> 
> Not strictly christmassy, but it caught my eyes....so now too wrap and then I can send, but I dont wanna be the first too send!


So, when are the posting dates for SS ?? 

I know last year we were meant to wait until Christmas Day before opening, so I don't want to send mine too early - however, last night Jumpy tried to dig his way into the carrier bag where I had wrapped them, having detected the irresistable smell of Catnip........ so I don't want to keep them in the house too long, either...!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Bought mine, except the slave, all my human are also bought, including the ones I give myself.


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Well all presents bought, wrapped up and in boxes to post out! Very excited! Will hold off sending for a while so nobody guesses it's from us!


----------



## nightkitten (Jun 15, 2012)

I had all the presents, then lost them, then found them again and somehow they made it into CC's box I'm taking to her tomorrow.

I'll just have to start again


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

If you want too send already, or are all ready too send.....just dont say and send it!


Im desperate to send mine, but havent got round too wrapping the slaves gifts or writing out the cards just yet, but I say if your ready....which I can see 3 of us are by our posts, then post away if you want!

Plus you wont know who else, who hasnt posted may have sent thiers either!


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

Just bought some stuff today! Hopefully will pick up the rest in the next couple of weeks. Getting excited now!!!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Bummer i didn't see this, can i still join? I have done it the last 2 years.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Someone please tell me when the deadline to post is?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Someone please tell me when the deadline to post is?


25th Nov to 13th Dec


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> 25th Nov to 13th Dec


Thanks Sarah, where are the days going?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

MollyMilo said:


> Thanks Sarah, where are the days going?


You're welcome 

Oh I know  this year has flown by.


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> Bummer i didn't see this, can i still join? I have done it the last 2 years.


Sorry Charley, the pairing up was done nearly a month ago.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Boys were all fast asleep  I thought, 3rd time lucky to do the wrapping, not likely  Seb decides to wake up and come to join me  everything put away again, I'm taking it all to my Mums when I visit next Sunday so I can wrap in peace


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Three more bags of dreamies lost to the evil ones in my household. I live with thieves!

(btw, the door is always shut on the room that the pressies are in but they are sneaky. seriously considering buying a safe for next year!).


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a little reminder as the sending date draws closer and for those planning to send earlier, please PM when sending AND receiving your gifts - ideally with the name of which cat they are for as well where possible so I can keep track.

Thank you!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Dante said:


> Just a little reminder as the sending date draws closer and for those planning to send earlier, please PM when sending AND receiving your gifts - ideally with the name of which cat they are for as well where possible so I can keep track.
> 
> Thank you!


I so badly want too send earlier, but everyone knows I want too, so I'm gonna hold back! haha


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Where are you all getting gift boxes from? I can't find any nice non expensive boxes!!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

soo I got a few presents wrapped for SS I still have more to do though. but making progress. Also bought Christmas cards!  we never buy them but thought maybe a change this year 

And I am trying to figure out which cat tree to get the boys for Christmas, Think I've narrowed it down to two. but still cannot decide.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Mirx3 said:


> soo I got a few presents wrapped for SS I still have more to do though. but making progress. Also bought Christmas cards!  we never buy them but thought maybe a change this year
> 
> And I am trying to figure out which cat tree to get the boys for Christmas, Think I've narrowed it down to two. but still cannot decide.


Do a thread with pics of them both and we can all help choose the boys pressie


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Sophiebee said:


> Do a thread with pics of them both and we can all help choose the boys pressie


Oh thats a good idea!  I will do that !


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

CharleyRogan said:


> Where are you all getting gift boxes from? I can't find any nice non expensive boxes!!


Funnily enough I was coming to say that I have absolutely NO idea how I'm actually going to wrap - and more importantly - send mine  (really maybe should've given that some thought before buying!)

I was thinking about a box with all the bits in but have no idea where to get them reasonably priced - there's also the problem with RM now that everything's done on size (and have no idea how this works)

Will let you know if I find any

*ETA* very quick hunt & I did find these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Christmas-d...84682065&sr=8-1&keywords=christmas+gift+boxes but not sure how sturdy they are to stand up to posting


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

OK apologies if this is a REALLY stupid question but it's my first SS 
When I send my gifts, do I put who they are from?


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

moggie14 said:


> OK apologies if this is a REALLY stupid question but it's my first SS
> When I send my gifts, do I put who they are from?


Posting from 25th November until 13th December and PM Dante to say it's done (and also when you receive yours so she can tick people off)

It's my first SS too and I am planning to leave a clue who it's from cos it seems fun trying to work it out but you don't have to....


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> It's my first SS too and I am planning to leave a clue who it's from cos it seems fun trying to work it out but you don't have to....


I've been wondering about that - but unless you know the other poster / their cat(s) pretty well, it might not help at all!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I have left a very big clue in the card, and no I haven't written from Molly or Manny!


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I was going to put which cat it was from, as I'm new to PF it might take a while for the slaves to work out who I am but I didn't want to break the rules


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im not leaving any clues, but being one of the members with multiple cats in SS, it wont be hard too work out


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Ordered some last bits from a website on Sunday night but forgot I'd ordered some last bits from Zooplus until I opened the box yesterday 

ALSO got my SS and Mooch the same little thing from a US website and my collegue who was holding it for me, until my boss went over, forgot it was a cat toy and gave one of them away hmy: I had written off getting another one but she kindly sent a replacement through the post which arrived this morning :thumbup:

3 other cats in my flats are buying presents for Mooch so I've bought for them too ... & now I feel like I'm drowning in a tidal wave of ******* and *******

So now trying to decide who to give what and I'll definantly have an excess of toys to give to the SS rescues if its not too late to join?


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I've just wrapped my parcels, ably assisted by my feline assistant. He tried to pinch each of the toys before I managed to wrap them.

We have fingers and paws crossed that our " victim" cat will have the same taste in toys.


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Wrapped everything  

unless I find something else I want to send


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

I am babysitting at the weekend across the road so may take my things over there to wrap them as the friend I am babysitting for only has a dog (a great dane so a VERY big dog) who isn't allowed in front room or kitchen so I won't be bothered by cats or my dog whilst I try to wrap up. I need to get some wrapping paper though.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Im still too bloody wrap the last of mine haha but I get paid next friday, so they shall be sent our after that, so I still have like 10 odd days too sort it all!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

my clue is like a gigantasour of a super clue but tricky too but I have been testing it out on people so its not toooo hard


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Got all me pressies and wrapping them tonight and will be distributing accordingly  

Yippeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry for the picture quality!
Joey decided to help by laying on some of the toys and trying to test some out as well.... Guess who got a new toy


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Tango's present arrived today 

He was most intrigued and excited

Until he read the "not to open until Christmas Day note" 








And a pressie for the slave too....that will be meeeeeeeee 

Thank you SS.....We're so excited!!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh bless..Lovely paper too


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Merlin and I (just added his name to be polite, he actually didn´t help at all) have finished ours and will be posting tomorrow.


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I really wanna send some of mine but cant afford too post them yet. I love the excitement of the victim recieving their gift!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Well - I've just spent the past hour or so wrapping 

(of course I had help!)

Still have absolutely no idea how I'm actually going to manage to post them yet


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Lilylass said:


> Well - I've just spent the past hour or so wrapping
> 
> (of course I had help!)
> 
> Still have absolutely no idea how I'm actually going to manage to post them yet


see I am going to have that issue too!

I was thinking of maybe finding some random boxes around the house, If I can't manage to get into town soon I'll have to.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Mirx3 said:


> see I am going to have that issue too!
> 
> I was thinking of maybe finding some random boxes around the house, If I can't manage to get into town soon I'll have to.


Will def have to bear this in mind for next year - and remember that although most things arrive in a nice big (usually zoo+  box) that I do actually need to post them on!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Well, I took the easy way and distributed some of mine at the Supreme yesterday. Just got a couple more to go!

Can I ask that if anyone's sending to me, they ensure their cats have not had contact with the bits before posting? I'm a breeding household, so need to be uber careful about cross-infection. I know, I'm OCD!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Just a little tip on the postage front, don't forget there are other options to Royal Mail if you're posting odd shapes etc. Royal Mail prices can start to rack up, whereas couriers like myHermes and Collect+ tend to price it by rough weight (less than 2kg, 2-5kg etc) and not parcel size for under a fiver.

ETA: Forgot to say, POST AWAY PEOPLE! Tomorrow is the day!


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manny's present arrived today 





He's not too happy he has to wait till Christmas Day to open them!!! 



Thank you SS (nearly forgot that bit!!!)


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

I´ve posted mine, I hope our Kitty likes it


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Lots of PM's today, those parcels are moving now! Exciting!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Well everyone had a good old laugh at work today......as I collected the SS parcel addressed to paddypaws!
let them laugh I say!
I have added it to the pile of stuff I will be taking up to the Rescue centre (when I have to drop off mum and kittens, gulp )
Thank you to whoever sent it!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Paddypaws said:


> Well everyone had a good old laugh at work today......as I collected the SS parcel addressed to paddypaws!
> let them laugh I say!
> I have added it to the pile of stuff I will be taking up to the Rescue centre (*when I have to drop off mum and kittens*, gulp )
> Thank you to whoever sent it!


Must see you and the kitties before that!
I've got some stuff for the rescue as well


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

I've just received a Secret Santa gift for Humphrey  Thank you very much from both me and him, Secret Santa! He will open it on christmas day :thumbup:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Actually finishing off the secret santas, I am shocked!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

:yikes: Must get a move on!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Kinda stopped already..... haha!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Mine are all wrapped and parcelled up ready to go. When they get posted will depend on OH when he sees a PO as there is none near home/work. He is hoping tomorrow though!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

This is me wrapping secret santas......or not!


Jessies such a help.....


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Officially wrapped! Phew, not too put last bits in packages and get sealed too send!


----------



## MoochH (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorting everything out on Saturday/Sunday this week - it needs to be when Mooch is asleep as she seems to be magnetically drawn to sellotape


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Still waiting for one of my gift to arrive in the mail and then I'll send them out. Should probably get some christmas wrapping paper as well, don't think I've ever bought it this early before!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

MoochH said:


> Sorting everything out on Saturday/Sunday this week - it needs to be when Mooch is asleep as she seems to be magnetically drawn to sellotape


I had to shut myself in the spare bedroom  Presents were almost stolen before I had chance to wrap them :nono:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Last night when i was making sure all gifts were in the right parcels and putting them in neatly [although i know that wont last] i was getting so excited at the thought of people recieving them!

Think I was almost having kittens thinking of my victims recieving them and hoping they like it all....from the wrapping paper too the actual gifts.

Incase you couldnt tell, im super excited! haha


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Ours were sent out this week! Super excited! Nearly cost more to post than the presents... nothing to do with me going waaaay over budget!
Super pleased with my rescue SS as well!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

catgeoffrey said:


> Ours were sent out this week! Super excited! Nearly cost more to post than the presents... nothing to do with me going waaaay over budget!
> Super pleased with my rescue SS as well!


Know the price haha i weighed mine and checked in advance earlier today, but for the cats too recieve thier gifts safely and quickly its worth it!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

catgeoffrey said:


> Ours were sent out this week! Super excited! Nearly cost more to post than the presents... nothing to do with me going waaaay over budget!
> Super pleased with my rescue SS as well!


All I have to say is that thank goodness there are now other options (than just RM) for non-business users who only send stuff occasionally! 

Budget .... mmmmmm

Lets just say that I hope the victims really enjoy their pressies and it'll be worth it!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> All I have to say is that thank goodness there are now other options (than just RM) for non-business users who only send stuff occasionally!
> 
> Budget .... mmmmmm
> 
> Lets just say that I hope the victims really enjoy their pressies and it'll be worth it!


Whats the best of the other options? I've only looked into RM


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Mine went in the post today! I even had a lovely affectionate black and white kitty follow me to the post office!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Ours were sent out this week! Super excited! Nearly cost more to post than the presents... nothing to do with me going waaaay over budget!
> Super pleased with my rescue SS as well!


Ah that is a clue


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Staysee said:


> Whats the best of the other options? I've only looked into RM


Pm on way or I might give us away


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Lilylass said:


> Pm on way or I might give us away


Probably best! haha


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

merlin12 said:


> Ah that is a clue


Hehe! I didn't say when this week I posted though...


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Hehe! I didn't say when this week I posted though...


The clue was on the cost of the post


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

all boxed and ready to post


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

I was going too post today, but I slept in and then woken "we're leaving in 10mins" so I rushed too get dressed and forget too pick up the secret santas....idiot! ahah probably monday sending now, find it pointless posting on a saturday cos even if you do first class it wont arrive the next day....but then again i have to go out tues but not monday......ah we'll see!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

catgeoffrey said:


> Ours were sent out this week! Super excited! Nearly cost more to post than the presents... nothing to do with me going waaaay over budget!
> Super pleased with my rescue SS as well!


Don't I know it...
The cost of sending is twice the cost of the contents - and I did go well over budget.... :blushing:

It's well worth it with all the fun involved, though.
I love receiving the presents for my furry ones, but I love selecting and sending them to other PF furries even more, I think.
The anticipation of looking for nice prezzies, buying, wrapping....


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Jiskefet said:


> Don't I know it...
> The cost of sending is twice the cost of the contents - and I did go well over budget.... :blushing:
> 
> It's well worth it with all the fun involved, though.
> ...


I completely agree! I've really enjoyed doing our parcels this year!


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Its arrived!


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Oh yeah. I totally love it too! 


The hope that the cats are gonna really enjoy what you've bought.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

I always freak out that the presents that I've bought for others are way off the mark and fret about them. I really hope they are liked 

I must agree that I get more about furry secret santa than human secret santa


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Memo to self .........


Next year keep an eye on what you are buying 


Just got out the secret santa stuff to wrap, been buying bits and bobs over the weeks ................ let's just say our secret santa recipients are very lucky this year :lol:


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

I think I bought bits and bobs over the year!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

LouiseH said:


> I always freak out that the presents that I've bought for others are way off the mark and fret about them. I really hope they are liked
> 
> I must agree that I get more about furry secret santa than human secret santa


Yes me too... But it's the thought that goes into them that makes them special, You can never second guess what other peoples cats will like or not... I can't even guess what my own cats will go for (I have a drawer full of unwanted, unused toys that have barely received more than a cursory sniff!!!!!!)


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Yes me too... But it's the thought that goes into them that makes them special, You can never second guess what other peoples cats will like or not... I can't even guess what my own cats will go for (I have a drawer full of unwanted, unused toys that have barely received more than a cursory sniff!!!!!!)


Pmsl, i bet your SS is going...OMG! Too funny :lol:


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

I finally got organised today, bought all the last bits I needed, got home, took everything out to pack... well, almost everything as I can't find Slave's gift :mad2:
Turned the flat upside down- still nothing :mad5:
Obviously I've put it in a safe place


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> I finally got organised today, bought all the last bits I needed, got home, took everything out to pack... well, almost everything as I can't find Slave's gift :mad2:
> Turned the flat upside down- still nothing :mad5:
> Obviously I've put it in a safe place


I did the same with some wrapping paper, looked like a bomb site by the time i found it :blush:


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Joy84 said:


> I finally got organised today, bought all the last bits I needed, got home, took everything out to pack... well, almost everything as I can't find Slave's gift :mad2:
> Turned the flat upside down- still nothing :mad5:
> Obviously I've put it in a safe place


I put my slaves gift somewhere safe.....got to a point where I thought i'd go buy something else....but I found them the other day and now wrapped up!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Myself and OH kept on eating the slaves presents so I kept on having to buy replacements!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Cazzer said:


> Myself and OH kept on eating the slaves presents so I kept on having to buy replacements!


:lol: Thats too funny


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> Myself and OH kept on eating the slaves presents so I kept on having to buy replacements!


Luckily I didnt have that issues being on weight watchers! haha

So whatever the slaves got, the slaves have still got, it was hard though!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine are all wrapped and ready to send! 

Luna of course helped by rolling around in the wrapping paper and biting it...


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ooooohhhhh wrapping paper clue !!!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Ooooohhhhh wrapping paper clue !!!


Maybe I used that paper, maybe I didn't...


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

alixtaylor: You must give this beautiful girl everything she wants! I couldn't look into those gorgeous big eyes and say no!! :001_wub::001_tt1:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

alixtaylor said:


> Mine is about to be wrapped and ready to send!


Someone is going to be very lucky getting the beautiful Luna as therir SS pressie


----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

sarahecp said:


> Someone is going to be very lucky getting the beautiful Luna as therir SS pressie


Hope its me!


----------



## Mirx3 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hope our victims like their pressies! Though I am sorry it couldn't be more.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

alixtaylor said:


> Mine are all wrapped and ready to send!
> 
> Luna of course helped by rolling around in the wrapping paper and biting it...


Don't unwrap her, please....
Stick some tape on the paper and send her to me.....


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Apologies to those that haven't got our secret Santa gifts yet 

BLAME MILLIE!!! :mad2: 

I have one package ready to go, but the other needs a toy. Every time one comes in the post Millie thinks it's for her! 

I'll make the deadline, I hope


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

This is your official 'you've got less than a week to post!' warning  

Individual PM's will be sent to prod those that haven't informed me that they've posted within that time.


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

How many left to post out Dante?

Mine are off Monday!


----------



## Dante (Feb 21, 2011)

Including yours MM, 32 gifts left to be posted.


----------

